# Can alcoholic marinade flame up a deep fryer?



## rockey_f_squirrell (Oct 17, 2016)

what i have in mind is taking chicken wings or sliced breasts (to make chicken strips) and letting them set in a marinade of pina colada mixed with other seasonings and letting it set overnight or thru the day.

then do the breading and setting in a deep fryer.  my worry is this... that the alcohol ignites thus catching the oil on fire.

has anyone fried something marinated with a liquored drink or is this a major no no?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2016)

You'll have to pat the chicken dry before breading it.  That should ensure you don't have a problem.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 17, 2016)

A deep fryer shouldn't have an ignition source to cause it to burn.  Those dramatic flaming pans you see on TV cooking shows are deliberately tipped to allow the fumes to spill onto the gas flame to light them.  

Also, the amount of alcohol from the rum in the pina colada that remains with the chicken is minimal.  I do wings which have been marinated in coconut rum in the oven and on the grill all the time with no issues.  Even the flame on my gas grill or gas oven don't ignite it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 19, 2016)

The alcohol itself isn't a problem, but I agree with Andy's point: wet foods don't hold breading or deep fry very well. 

Personally, I would do a dry rub of some sort and put the alcohol in a dipping sauce where you will get more of a flavor impact.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> The alcohol itself isn't a problem, but I agree with Andy's point: wet foods don't hold breading or deep fry very well.
> 
> Personally, I would do a dry rub of some sort and put the alcohol in a dipping sauce where you will get more of a flavor impact.



Or a flour-egg-breadcrumb breading will create a good surface for frying. It also helps protect the outside of the meat from overcooking.


----------

